# Freedumbdclxvi's Picture Thread



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 30, 2012)

Been holding off on making a pic thread, as my camera is down and I do all my online stuff via my phone, but I decided to give it a go.  I will be updating periodically.



my P cambridgei


my M balfouri


my P striata


my MF H lividum


my P irminia

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 30, 2012)

the largest of my three OBTs.


my L violaceopes.  I am trying to get a better pic of her, but she is very shy.


my A versicolor


my P muticus


one of my MM H lividums.  He is currently paired with my MF.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 30, 2012)

T ockerti


E pachypus


B auratum


P rufilata

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 1, 2012)

my GBB


my gf's Avic avic


my X immanis


my H schmidti obliging for pics...


...and my H schmidti kindly letting me know she is done posing.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 7, 2012)

C marshalli (just want to clarify - I am not keeping her on wood chips.  That was how I received her.)


A ezendami


P regalis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Legion09 (Oct 7, 2012)

Very nice collection!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 7, 2012)

Brand new additions from this morning!



C fimbriatus


P crassipes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gaherp (Oct 12, 2012)

Love your lividums, makes me miss having them. I like that pic of the rufilata also it looks to be eating very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome C. fimbriatus there! Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 14, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Awesome C. fimbriatus there! Congrats


Thanks.    I picked her and the crassipes from Jeff / jbm150 last weekend.  She is stunning.

---------- Post added 10-14-2012 at 06:32 PM ----------




Gaherp said:


> Love your lividums, makes me miss having them. I like that pic of the rufilata also it looks to be eating very well.


Thanks!  Lividum are quite possibly my favorite species.  At least at the moment.    The rufilata ate right up until molting earlier this week.  I will try and get a new pic of her soon.


----------



## FoxtheLviola (Oct 15, 2012)

Your L. violaceopes is absolutely beautiful! I can't get any good pictures of mine either. :/ The moment I pick up my camera it slowly backs into it's web tunnel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 16, 2012)

Found my O sp Koh Samui had recently molted.  Decided to get some pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 16, 2012)

checking on them a bit ago, and my H hainanum was out and about.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## advan (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice collection! I like your taste!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 18, 2012)

advan said:


> Nice collection! I like your taste!


thank ya!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 20, 2012)

MF H gigas


IF P rufilata post molt (had an issue with one leg, but she hasn't removed it yet.)


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 21, 2012)

Some pics of the H gigas underwater.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 22, 2012)

Can you post a pic of the whole tank of that H. gigas? I'm curious


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 22, 2012)

there ya go.  

I also made a thread about it:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?239062-H-gigas-Semi-Aquatic-Setup-Sorta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice setup! I like the idea and that it is totally up to the T if she wants to go for the water, or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks!  After thinking about it for some time, that seemed the best way to set it up.  She has started a nice, deep burrow too.  I am not sure how often she will seek out the water with a good burrow, but I am looking forward to finding out.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 23, 2012)

One of my new additions coming in this week.  She is a feisty girl!

Megaphobema velvetosoma


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 24, 2012)

My versi freshly molted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 24, 2012)

Cute versi...I think mine are maybe one molt ahead of yours there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 24, 2012)

It's catching up to yours.  

I am continually amazed at how gorgeous they are each time they molt.  They really are one of the most beautiful T's.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 25, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> It's catching up to yours.
> 
> I am continually amazed at how gorgeous they are each time they molt.  They really are one of the most beautiful T's.


Certainly! I'm curious if the one that slapped me some time ago (the tongs rather...after giving me a threatposture when I wanted to feed it, lol) will become a handful like Chad warned could happen


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 25, 2012)

Certainly possible.  Mine is pretty shy, but I have an A metallica that swears she is a P irminia (or a P cam in your case  ).


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 25, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Certainly possible.  Mine is pretty shy, but I have an A metallica that swears she is a P irminia (or a P cam in your case  ).


LOL! Goes to show you can't throw a whole genus in the same pot (as we say here). They're all different


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 25, 2012)

My other new additions for the week.

Augacephalus sp







and a new Avic avic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 27, 2012)

Up a bit late and observing T's.  Finally was able to get a shot (not great) of my L violaceopes.




And this was too Hitchcock to pass up.  



And, being the very defensive and shy T she is, she seemed to realize I was taking pics and slowly went into a threat pose.  I decided that was enough for tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 27, 2012)

Awesome looking T! Their defensiveness is one of the reason why I didn't get one...yet! Although, thinking about it, I have a couple C. fimbriatus slings here and those will probably be worse when they grow...hmm... :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 27, 2012)

I say go for it.    they can be intimidating but are absolutely gorgeous and worth owning.  I will be looking to add a male, too, plus the other two Lampropelma species.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 27, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I say go for it.    they can be intimidating but are absolutely gorgeous and worth owning.  I will be looking to add a male, too, plus the other two Lampropelma species.


Maybe at some point in time. For now, I'm good with the Poeci sling and hoping I'll get along well with that one  Don't want to hurry into things.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 31, 2012)

A new addition - Haplopelma robustum.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CEC (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice collection and photos! That Augacephalus sp. is a chunker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, she is.  She has been on a bit of a diet since I acquired her.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 4, 2012)

A couple more additions.   

Poecilotheria metallica







Pelinobius muticus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 4, 2012)

Geez - look at those thick hind legs...you can tell she is quite strong! Awesome pics!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks!    Yeah, she is quite a beast.  I had only intended on getting the P metallica this weekend, but another local member was selling his collection and she was just too beautiful to pass up.  I have my young, unsexed King, which I now am hoping is a male.    Both are future breeding projects, though.  The P met is going to be ready next molt.

I also have my fingers crossed the Heteropoda sp davidbowie that same member was selling is available Monday.  I am snagging it if so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 4, 2012)

This is a pic from a couple months old, but I am posting due to finding some 1st instars today.  




posting because the pics I tried to get of the little suckers didn't turn out.  Lasiodora difficlis.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Enven Reptiles (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice! Any comment on your crassipes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 4, 2012)

She is a relatively new addition, but I have a P sarina that I have had for a while, and they behave in a similar manner.  I love how she looks, and I see her on an almost daily basis.


----------



## Enven Reptiles (Nov 5, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> She is a relatively new addition, but I have a P sarina that I have had for a while, and they behave in a similar manner.  I love how she looks, and I see her on an almost daily basis.




i have 2 small crassipes and i have a bunch of crassipes slings on the way, also have strenuus slings on rout and an unidentifyed Selenotypus, one of the people i bought my slings off is expecting a sarina sack heres hopeing they dont get eaten if not ill be getting some of them to, do you keep them as per burrowing species?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, I keep them like burrowers.  However, my sarina made a heavy web hide hhrz ras opposed to burrowing down.  When I picked up my crassipes, she had webbed some and dug out a little hole.  She has since expanded it out a bit but not made it much deeper.


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 6, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Thanks!    Yeah, she is quite a beast.  I had only intended on getting the P metallica this weekend, but another local member was selling his collection and she was just too beautiful to pass up.  I have my young, unsexed King, which I now am hoping is a male.    Both are future breeding projects, though.  The P met is going to be ready next molt.
> 
> I also have my fingers crossed the Heteropoda sp davidbowie that same member was selling is available Monday.  I am snagging it if so.


She sure is  Considering how slow they grow, I hope you'll get lucky and the other one of yours is turning out to male . 
I've since found that my Avic breeder I got my purpureas from, actually breeds Heteropoda spp. now. Even the H. lunula...I'm SO tempted...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 6, 2012)

I decided to take luck into my own hands - found a PU male in the classifieds, so I will be getting him on Friday.  

I got the davidbowie too.  This is my first huntsman, and the speed is insane.  But she is full on gorgeous.  If you do take the plunge and get some lunulas, let me know your thoughts.  My gf isn't a big true spider fan, but she liked their look.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 6, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I decided to take luck into my own hands - found a PU male in the classifieds, so I will be getting him on Friday.
> 
> I got the davidbowie too.  This is my first huntsman, and the speed is insane.  But she is full on gorgeous.  If you do take the plunge and get some lunulas, let me know your thoughts.  My gf isn't a big true spider fan, but she liked their look.


Nice! Good luck on pairing them when the time comes! I haven't really read too much about them, but I'm assuming they usually don't munch males.
Will do regarding the H. lunula. The breeder actually has H. davidbowie, lunula, boiei and another species from Malaysia that looks like an OBT, lol => CLICK - waiting for her to answer. She's the one I got my A. purpureas from

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 6, 2012)

Holy crap that is gorgeous!  What is that?  'Cause I want one!


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 6, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Holy crap that is gorgeous!  What is that?  'Cause I want one!


Hehe, it's a Rhitymna spec.Malaysia - here's her page with some really nice pics of the above mentioned: CLICK


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 10, 2012)

Avic purpurea


recently molted X immanis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 10, 2012)

Very beautiful A. purpurea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks!  She has a very calm disposition, too.  This has been the Avic I have wanted for a long time, and I am stoked to have her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 14, 2012)

A couple new males.  



P regalis


P muticus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Nov 15, 2012)

if you've got huntsman, can you share pictures somewhere and let me know where?  I love them, and I still want a lunula I just wasn't sure I could hack it since they require such specific care..


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?231902-True-spider-picture-thread/page5

I have a pic of it in this thread.  I think it is third from the bottom.  So far, I have kept it very humid and it seems to thrive.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 20, 2012)

My new girl:  Phlogius sp Aussie Goliath

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats on the new addition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks!  She is a feisty beauty.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2012)

Ive kept Thelcticopis modesta. They are a malaysian huntsman that are bright orange like OBTs. Lightning in a enclosure is what they are. 





Storm76 said:


> Nice! Good luck on pairing them when the time comes! I haven't really read too much about them, but I'm assuming they usually don't munch males.
> Will do regarding the H. lunula. The breeder actually has H. davidbowie, lunula, boiei and another species from Malaysia that looks like an OBT, lol => CLICK - waiting for her to answer. She's the one I got my A. purpureas from

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very awesome collection!...still...lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank ya very much!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 24, 2012)

Did some rehousing today.  Took some pics of the P regalis enclosure.  I moved her in preparation for breeding.  (I wanted the male to have room to get away.)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2012)

Im thinking that anole is up that one creek ive been hearing about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 24, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Im thinking that anole is up that one creek ive been hearing about.


yep.    it has just been watching her, too.  It knows.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2012)

Better watch that. One of these days you are gonna wake up, and there is gonna be a room full of anoles staring at you, and one is gonna point and say, thats the guy .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 24, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Better watch that. One of these days you are gonna wake up, and there is gonna be a room full of anoles staring at you, and one is gonna point and say, thats the guy .


I kept anoles for a couple years, and they always were very bitey.  (Well, as bitey as anoles can get.)  I would like to think of this as sweet, sweet revenge.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2012)

I understand that lol. Ive had them bite me too, pretty funny actually.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 29, 2012)

I cannot figure out why I can't upload more images...


----------



## Legion09 (Nov 29, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I cannot figure out why I can't upload more images...


Might have filled your upload storage (which isn't that big...)  Maybe use a third party site...like Flickr, or G+ or Picasa...or something..lol ^_^


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 29, 2012)

Must have.  lemme go try and remember my Flickr account info lol.  Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 30, 2012)

A freshly molted B auratum


trying Flickr.  Let us see if it works...

nope.  Hmmm

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8346/8230777113_d58814ecb6_c.jpg


----------



## Legion09 (Nov 30, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> A freshly molted B auratum
> 
> 
> trying Flickr.  Let us see if it works...
> ...


Instead of doing a URL link, wrap the address in IMG tags..."

	
	
		
		
	


	




"  ^_^

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful T!  Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 30, 2012)

Good call.  Thanks!

---------- Post added 11-30-2012 at 05:55 PM ----------







a freshly molted P metallica.

---------- Post added 11-30-2012 at 06:01 PM ----------







the regalis got the lizard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Nov 30, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> I kept anoles for a couple years, and they always were very bitey.  (Well, as bitey as anoles can get.)  I would like to think of this as sweet, sweet revenge.


My question is why would you feed an animal that is BITEY to your tarantula? If feeding vertebrates to your ts, why not feed one that cant potentially cause harm to it?
Your t, do as ya will i guess..

Anyways, im diggin all the photos, and just wanted to give you some foresight on your regalis' breeding enclosure... YOU MAY want to face that cork tube pointing TOWARD the doors? 
My ornatas tube is exactly like yours, and im envisioning it will be kind of difficult to pull a sack from an angry Poeci mama when its in the bottom of a cork tube without easy access..

Sorry if my comments seem rude, but just wanted to point out a couple things to think about


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 30, 2012)

Didn't find them rude at all.  It was actually a little house gecko - I was just being facetious.  I wouldn't put something in that could potentially harm my T's in such a way.  I thought about moving the corkwood.  I am going to see how this time goes and go from there.  But I appreciate the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09 (Nov 30, 2012)

Awesome shots!   Love your collection..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 2, 2012)

A few pics from pairing my P regalis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 2, 2012)

Cool stuff man. Did my ex boy do a good job? And you might wanna get that graboid outta her enclosure .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank ya, sir.  He sure seems to have.  There appeared to have been three insertions, but he forced her into the corkwood each time.  So, I never got an unobstructed view.  And I am planning on getting him out in just a few, then back in once he reloads.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 2, 2012)

Awesome! Glad its going well. Did you know what i meant by graboid?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought I did - I was thinking Tremors but now I am second guessing...

edit:  duh.  Yep.  I pulled him after I noticed him earlier.  Damn worm was being a voyeur.  Lol


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 3, 2012)

Haha yeah i meant tremors. Hope it goes good for you. Looks like one of my regalis isnt too far away from dropping. She has herself all webbed shut. Little does she know i can see right into her hidey hole from behind lol.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks!  And hope yours does well, also.  And hopefully she doesn't put up "web curtains" over that back window!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 5, 2012)

My T stirmi was out and about.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 7, 2012)

Chunky!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 8, 2012)

Got a new boy for my girl Violet 










Hope she will play nice in a week or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 8, 2012)

Good luck on the mating

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 8, 2012)

Storm76 said:


> Good luck on the mating


thanks!   I am hoping she is as inviting as my regalis and lividum females have been.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 16, 2012)

Picked up some new girls this weekend.
Poecilotheria miranda










Hapopelma hainanum










Ephebopus murinus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice new pickups! That E. murinus a little defensive, or just eating?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 17, 2012)

She's defensive.  She spun and and went straight up into a threat pose.  I love the feistiness.    but the miranda was even more defensive.  She is the first pokie I have had that required cupping during transfer - all my others have just walked in to their enclosures with minimal prodding.  She spun around, threw a quick threat pose and then proceeded to split the straw I use right down the middle.  I love her - big attitude and gorgeous coloring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Dec 17, 2012)

I just love that E. murinus.  I love that whole genus, they're all so unbelievably gorgeous.  So far my little uatuman sling is well behaved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 17, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> She's defensive.  She spun and and went straight up into a threat pose.  I love the feistiness.    but the miranda was even more defensive.  She is the first pokie I have had that required cupping during transfer - all my others have just walked in to their enclosures with minimal prodding.  She spun around, threw a quick threat pose and then proceeded to split the straw I use right down the middle.  I love her - big attitude and gorgeous coloring.


Fun! Guess I can look forward to my suspect girl to change behavior over time, too. Not that I did expect her so stubborn as she is so far anyways...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 18, 2012)

I ended up with a surprise this afternoon - my gf picked me up this beauty on her way home.
















such a lovely girl!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 18, 2012)

Awesome surprise present!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks!  I thought so, too.  Especially since I was made to agree not to buy any new spiders for the rest of this week two days ago.  Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VirgoVixen82 (Dec 19, 2012)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> View attachment 108600
> 
> my GBB
> 
> Sorry, but are you sure that is a Green Bottle Blue, is it not maybe a Tiger Rump or Pumkin Patch, from my view of the photo, that can not be a GBB.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 19, 2012)

VirgoVixen82 said:


> freedumbdclxvi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 108600
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VirgoVixen82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sorry, then I must be very stupid, I held a GBB and that is no GBB in that picture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hydrazine (Dec 19, 2012)

VirgoVixen82 said:


> Sorry, then I must be very stupid, I held a GBB and that is no GBB in that picture.


You most likely held a mature C.cyanopubescens, while this one is obviously very young. Some tarantulas, GBB amongst them, undergo radical colour changes as they progress from tiny spiderlings to adults.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VirgoVixen82 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hydrazine said:


> You most likely held a mature C.cyanopubescens, while this one is obviously very young. Some tarantulas, GBB amongst them, undergo radical colour changes as they progress from tiny spiderlings to adults.


Thank you, that makes sense, as it really does not look a GBB to me, yes I held a mature male and had all the time in the world to look at him, as he was just very relaxed.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 19, 2012)

Yep, Storm and Hydrazine are correct - GBBs undergo an amazing color change as they grow.  Gorgeous creatures when young and old!


----------



## Shell (Dec 21, 2012)

VirgoVixen82 said:


> freedumbdclxvi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 108600
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 23, 2012)

Moved my female King to her permanent (and hopefully breeding friendly) home.  I was able to get a couple shots of her.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 30, 2012)

During feeding time, I apparently disturbed my female H hainanum and MM L violaceopes enough to throw threat displays.  Took a pic of each.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 1, 2013)

Took some snaps during the evening check up.
MM OBT (he made a sperm web a couple days ago and is in with my female now)





N chromatus





P ornata

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 10, 2013)

Recently molted P irminia





P fasciata





a couple of my MF H lividum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 11, 2013)

Beautiful T's!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 21, 2013)

A couple new additions.  
MM King (John, he is gonna prep my girl for your boy  )





female P irminia






got a couple other things, too, but they will be posted in the scorpion area.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 23, 2013)

Paired my MF King tonight.  First time with this species, and first time I tried doing a pairing in a neutral terrarium.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 25, 2013)

Good luck with that girl! Heard it's hard to get them to breed in captivity and even harder to get a viable sac afterwards...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 26, 2013)

That is some awesome stuff man. Never seen pics of a KB pairing. Look at her legs compared to his body lol. Really hope it works out for you. I have one KB left, but not sure on sex yet. My big 7" female up and croaked for no reason. Really sucks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 26, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Good luck with that girl! Heard it's hard to get them to breed in captivity and even harder to get a viable sac afterwards...


thanks.     I am taking it one step at a time.  Pairing - check.  Now we'll see if he was successful in the coming months.

---------- Post added 01-26-2013 at 12:23 AM ----------




catfishrod69 said:


> That is some awesome stuff man. Never seen pics of a KB pairing. Look at her legs compared to his body lol. Really hope it works out for you. I have one KB left, but not sure on sex yet. My big 7" female up and croaked for no reason. Really sucks.


I am sorry to hear that.  I was going to shoot you a PM in a few days if he was still around to see if you wanted to try again.

she is just massive compared to him.  I kept a watch the whole time, just to make sure she played nice.    I actually paired them again tonight with similar results.  I am going to try again in a few days, but I will be waiting until after she is fed again.


----------



## Titania (Jan 26, 2013)

Amazing! The blue ones are stunning! (Noob here, don't know their names yet lol)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks man. I dont know what happened. I seen no physical problems at all. 

Thats crazy the pairings are going so good. I wonder why your female is so willing. When i tried my female. The male made his way down inside her burrow. Then there was alot of hissing from her, than he came bolting out. Thats all that happened.





freedumbdclxvi said:


> I am sorry to hear that.  I was going to shoot you a PM in a few days if he was still around to see if you wanted to try again.
> 
> she is just massive compared to him.  I kept a watch the whole time, just to make sure she played nice.    I actually paired them again tonight with similar results.  I am going to try again in a few days, but I will be waiting until after she is fed again.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 26, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks man. I dont know what happened. I seen no physical problems at all.
> 
> Thats crazy the pairings are going so good. I wonder why your female is so willing. When i tried my female. The male made his way down inside her burrow. Then there was alot of hissing from her, than he came bolting out. Thats all that happened.


I wonder if it is the neutral setting?  I coaxed her out of her burrow, then put her and him inside an extra terrarium I had.   She was very receptive within that enclosure - I am certain she wouldn't have been so cooperative in her own enclosure.  They are the only ones I have tried that with and, with it working so far, I think that is how I will handle their pairings in the future.

---------- Post added 01-26-2013 at 12:31 PM ----------




Titania said:


> Amazing! The blue ones are stunning! (Noob here, don't know their names yet lol)


thanks!    I have a few blue ones, and they are among my favorites.  Poecilotheria metallica, Lampropelma violaceopes, Haplopelma lividum and Monocentropus balfouri are the species, not counting any juvie that are blue.    what spiders do you have?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 26, 2013)

It very well may be. Yeah your best bet is to keep trying like that. I dont understand how this species even exists anymore, since they are so hard to get to mate. Maybe the females get out of thier "territory" and search for males in the wild .





freedumbdclxvi said:


> I wonder if it is the neutral setting?  I coaxed her out of her burrow, then put her and him inside an extra terrarium I had.   She was very receptive within that enclosure - I am certain she wouldn't have been so cooperative in her own enclosure.  They are the only ones I have tried that with and, with it working so far, I think that is how I will handle their pairings in the future.


----------



## Titania (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't have a T yet. I saw a goliath I wanted to buy on impulse but I stopped myself and decided to learn everything I can before I made a move. Glad I did too, now I'm getting a B. boehmei to start with lol. 	Hope you upload more pics soon, I'm kind of jealous of your beautiful collection!


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 4, 2013)

A seemani





A geniculata





Freshly molted B boehmei





freshly molted M robustum





freshly molted L dificilis


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha the robustum picture with the clearly buried water dish made me chuckle.  I've given up on mine having a water dish.  Its become one with the substrate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah, every time I try to fill it, it gets buried.  I need to just remove it.


----------



## Hydrazine (Feb 5, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> Yeah, every time I try to fill it, it gets buried.  I need to just remove it.


Starting to feel the same way about my G.pulchripes and his excavation projects (using waterdish as landfill).


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 9, 2013)

Picked up a new girl tonight, one I have wanted for a long time.  
Brachypelma klaasi





















---------- Post added 03-09-2013 at 09:09 PM ----------

Also got this beauty a few weeks ago.  Been trying to get a few better pics, but she is awful shy.
Lampropelma sp Borneo black

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CEC (Mar 9, 2013)

Great pics! Score on the klaasi, one of the few Brachys I would like to own.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks!  While there are just a few Brachys that catch my eye, that one was at the top of the list.  I couldn't pass her by!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice klaasi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks!  

got a few random pics today while doing feedings and maintenance.

Lampropelma sp Borneo black





P metallica





p miranda





c fimbriatus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone (Mar 17, 2013)

that last set was a very nice line up. 
You got some good taste haha. Nice collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Mar 19, 2013)

grayzone said:


> that last set was a very nice line up.
> You got some good taste haha. Nice collection


thanks!  This set coming up is thanks to you and your head's up.  

---------- Post added 03-19-2013 at 10:35 PM ----------

A couple weeks ago, I lost my possibly gravid LV.  Today, I received this lovely lady.












and here is her future date, Violet's former consort.






he has been beat all to hell, and Violet took two of his legs.  But he is alive, kicking and making sperm webs.  He is a trooper.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## grayzone (Mar 20, 2013)

VERY nice. I will be following how this attempt goes:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2013)

Obviously with a huge attitude problem, too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing new on the T front, but snapped a few pics.

recently matured male T stirmi





Recently molted female L Borneo black





B klaasi eating





female L violaceopes





recently molted M balfouri


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 21, 2013)

Haven't been in your thread in a while, good stuff Dustin!  You've got an awesome collection.  That Borneo black is looking good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Apr 21, 2013)

jbm150 said:


> Haven't been in your thread in a while, good stuff Dustin!  You've got an awesome collection.  That Borneo black is looking good!


Thanks!  She is quite lovely, especially after that molt.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 2, 2013)

Just received a young B klaasi male

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 3, 2013)

Nice, those pics are deceiving quite some though, if you didn't say "young", I'd guess 5"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 3, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Nice, those pics are deceiving quite some though, if you didn't say "young", I'd guess 5"


They are quite deceiving.     he is just a hair over 3".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (May 26, 2013)

MM H hainanum





Freshly molted B boehmei





Munching L sp Borneo black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 2, 2013)

Post pairing H hainanum.  She got to him before I could stop her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 2, 2013)

Well, that stinks! Let's hope he got the deed done before! Fingers crossed, dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 8, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Well, that stinks! Let's hope he got the deed done before! Fingers crossed, dude!


I hope so.  I feel bad, too, cause I contacted Chris / Syndicate a gew days before and told him he could have him once I was done.  Then - munch.

---------- Post added 06-08-2013 at 04:37 PM ----------

Some pics from feeding today.
H gigas





B boehmei





GBB





B auratum





X immanis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Jun 8, 2013)

Beautiful Ts as usual

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jun 9, 2013)

My female P striata





She is one of my favorites, as she was the first spider my fiancee bought for me.  She surprised me with a little Poeci sling that has grown to become an impressive beast.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Novatsk (Jun 26, 2013)

freedumbdclxvi said:


> MM H hainanum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your B. boehmie

---------- Post added 06-26-2013 at 01:01 PM ----------

Id put money down that its a B. baumgarteni not boehmie.. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stirmi (Jun 26, 2013)

Great Pics! I have to say your collection makes me jealous  i love the Singapore blue and the Poecis! I want to get my first Poec for my birthday at a reptile show i was thinking a P Subfusa or P Rufilata or Metallica!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 14, 2013)

T violaceus





Euathlus sp red/yellow





B boehmei juvie





B auratum





B boehmei

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 15, 2013)

Stunning violaceus! Rarely see my girl as she bolts to cover at the first sign of disturbance (that includes me just walking by).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 18, 2013)

99.99999% of the time, mine does too.  I got lucky the other day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 3, 2013)

Some recent molters 
MF P regalis





MM P irminia





MF H hainanum





Unfortunately, the hainanum and regalis had been paired with neither dropping a sac.  C'est la vie.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 5, 2013)

New addition - actually my fiancee's.  
B albiceps

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jbm150 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow, she's a looker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks.    yeah, absolutely gorgeous.  I am glad we finally have one.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 18, 2013)

Recently molted but now hardened H hainanum giving her opinion on a full water dish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 22, 2013)

Some new additions.
Female P ornata










And five L violaceopes slings.

























Very good stuff from BrettG!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice new adds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Aug 25, 2013)

H mac





P fasciata





P ornata





GBB

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 1, 2013)

B klaasi





P regalis





T violaceus





L violaceopes





P sp Aussie goliath

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2013)

Your T. violaceus is stunning. I love to watch mine - their coloration is breath-taking...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 1, 2013)

They are lovely.   I need to get a few more


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Sep 4, 2013)

MM B albo





B auratum





B auratum molt





P metallica





P metallica molt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 4, 2013)

Man, that auratum :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 5, 2013)

Congrats on the auratum molting! My girl is #2 on the scale of "hairkicking beast" - #1 goes to the B. boehmei and #3 to the geniculata. I do love her, though. Stunning species, though very skittish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

